# IED Waiver - Corona



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

*Question regarding IED Waiver Request*

Myself and my family (Wife and Baby) have been granted 189 PR recently. While we were planning to make an initial entry sometime in May 2020 the risk of Corona virus has made us rethink about the AUS travel plans especially considering my daughter who is only 1 year old. Hence we thought of applying for an IED waiver. Appreciate if anyone can answer the following questions regarding the IED waiver email. Thank you in advance.

1. Do I need to send three separate emails (One per family member) or can I send one email and request IED waiver for all members of the family.
2. What information (Other than the compelling reason it self) should be included? i.e. Passport number, Grant number, Full name, Age etc...
3. Should I attach the grant letters in the email?
4. Are the following email addresses the correct one's to send the email?
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Please note that our IED deadline is in Feb 2021 but I feel the Coronavirus may still be an issue even then hence thinking of the IED waiver request.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

herap said:


> Myself and my family (Wife and Baby) have been granted 189 PR recently. While we were planning to make an initial entry sometime in May 2020 the risk of Corona virus has made us rethink about the AUS travel plans especially considering my daughter who is only 1 year old. Hence we thought of applying for an IED waiver. Appreciate if anyone can answer the following questions regarding the IED waiver email. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 1. Do I need to send three separate emails (One per family member) or can I send one email and request IED waiver for all members of the family.
> 2. What information (Other than the compelling reason it self) should be included? i.e. Passport number, Grant number, Full name, Age etc...
> ...


1. You will have to send 3 separate applications..one for each member
2. Give all these details 
3. You can
4. Yes

Cheers


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you NB for the clarifications


----------



## gbidisha (Dec 26, 2017)

Would like to know if you have received a reply from them?
My visa IED (Initial entry date) is 1st April 2020 and am unable to travel due to corona virus risk.


----------



## gbidisha (Dec 26, 2017)

*GSM email address*

HI,

Can anyone share me the GSM (General Skilled Migration) email id of NSW?
I am unable to travel to Australia due to corona virus and my initial entry date is 1st April 2020. I need to email them to request for extension.
I am aware of this email id : [email protected]

Thanks,
Bidisha


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

gbidisha said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KeeDa said:


> Any one of these:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...




Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

gbidisha said:


> Would like to know if you have received a reply from them?
> My visa IED (Initial entry date) is 1st April 2020 and am unable to travel due to corona virus risk.


I have sent them an email no response from them yet. The automated reply email states it would take 28 days for a response if any.


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

I have the same concern, granted 189 visa in feb 20 and given 1year time to make 1st entry. I think i should also postpone my visit.


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

Did you get any response?

I am also in the similar situation and we have booked the flight next week. IED is April 17. Am not sure whether the flights will be cancelled. Too much uncertain the situation is. I still did not send any email to DHA yet.


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

Dear all,

We are in a desperate situation, someone please help.

We have our IED on 17 April (visa issue on 17 Oct 19) and we have booked the flight in Qatar Airways for coming Friday. With the recent threat in cancellation of flight and ban for re-entry to Oman, we are not sure whether we can actually board the flight and make an entry. Can someone help me on this tough situation? Will I get a waiver in IED at this last moment?

Please please reply.. 

I can’t imagine All my effort of 3 year struggle in getting this PR going in vain.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

soumys said:


> Dear all,
> 
> We are in a desperate situation, someone please help.
> 
> ...


I know the struggle is real but don't panic.

Each applicant who needs a IED waiver has to email DoHA providing details like;
Passport, DOB, visa grant number and a reason why they need the waiver. 
You can send your email to any of the below address.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

You can expect a reply back within 7-10 working days(this is not a official time frame but what other applicants have reported in the past)


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

soumys said:


> Dear all,
> 
> We are in a desperate situation, someone please help.
> 
> ...


Send an email requesting an IED waiver (Visa condition 8504). Include all visa applicant details. I even attached the grant letters. 
I sent an email on March 11 and got a response on March 16 with a letter which includes all visa holder names.The letter states breach of visa condition 8504 will not cancel our visa's. Hope this helps.

I sent the email to the following addresses:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

soumys said:


> Did you get any response?
> 
> I am also in the similar situation and we have booked the flight next week. IED is April 17. Am not sure whether the flights will be cancelled. Too much uncertain the situation is. I still did not send any email to DHA yet.


I sent an email on March 11 and got a response on March 16 with a letter which includes all visa holder names.The letter states breach of visa condition 8504 (Initial Entry Date) will not cancel our visa's. Hope this helps.

I sent the email to the following addresses:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

I’ve sent the email today morning requesting the waiver, hoping to hear from them soon. For the time being, I’m thinking of canceling the ticket for coming Friday and will take a call on further travel as and when the situation asks for. 

Keeping the fingers crossed.

Thanks herap for the first news of hope which I heard in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

herap said:


> Myself and my family (Wife and Baby) have been granted 189 PR recently. While we were planning to make an initial entry sometime in May 2020 the risk of Corona virus has made us rethink about the AUS travel plans especially considering my daughter who is only 1 year old. Hence we thought of applying for an IED waiver. Appreciate if anyone can answer the following questions regarding the IED waiver email. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 1. Do I need to send three separate emails (One per family member) or can I send one email and request IED waiver for all members of the family.
> 2. What information (Other than the compelling reason it self) should be included? i.e. Passport number, Grant number, Full name, Age etc...
> ...


I'm in the same boat..we got PR 190 for NSW. IED is Oct 2020. And our travel is in May 1st week...
May I know from where u got these email ID's ...? I'm unable to find how to contact them..are these emails applicable for NSW as well?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> I'm in the same boat..we got PR 190 for NSW. IED is Oct 2020. And our travel is in May 1st week...
> May I know from where u got these email ID's ...? I'm unable to find how to contact them..are these emails applicable for NSW as well?
> 
> Thanks


These are common email ids for all class of visas and state 

Any one of these:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks NB..


----------



## Hopperoo (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi all

Is there a template I must follow or form to fill out for the waiver?

Or do I just send them a "casual" email requesting the waiver?

What is best to refer to as the reason for the waiver - the risk of getting the virus, or the fact that airplanes are grounded/borders closed (not sure if they might come back and say it should be resolved in a few months so they don't see a need for the waiver).


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...vid-19-information-visitors.html#post15067550 (and that thread generally, which is why it's in the stickied threads )


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi..
Did u get any response?


soumys said:


> Iâ€™️ve sent the email today morning requesting the waiver, hoping to hear from them soon. For the time being, Iâ€™️m thinking of canceling the ticket for coming Friday and will take a call on further travel as and when the situation asks for.
> 
> Keeping the fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks herap for the first news of hope which I heard in the last 48 hours.


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi,

Soumys, have you received any reply yet?

Regards



soumys said:


> I’ve sent the email today morning requesting the waiver, hoping to hear from them soon. For the time being, I’m thinking of canceling the ticket for coming Friday and will take a call on further travel as and when the situation asks for.
> 
> Keeping the fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks herap for the first news of hope which I heard in the last 48 hours.


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi,

Bidisha, did you email them or get any reply yet? If so then how many days did they reply in?

Regards



gbidisha said:


> HI,
> 
> Can anyone share me the GSM (General Skilled Migration) email id of NSW?
> I am unable to travel to Australia due to corona virus and my initial entry date is 1st April 2020. I need to email them to request for extension.
> ...


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

*489 IED waiver*

Hi All,

I got 489 grant on 22nd Jan and my IED is 22nd Sep. Has anyone with 489 visa got IED waiver mail from homeaffairs ?

Best Regards,
LokeshV


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

lokeshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got 489 grant on 22nd Jan and my IED is 22nd Sep. Has anyone with 489 visa got IED waiver mail from homeaffairs ?
> 
> ...


Are you sure? i received on 6th Jan and my IED is on 6th Jan 2021.


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Are you sure? i received on 6th Jan and my IED is on 6th Jan 2021.


Yes m sure. Thanks,

Hi Everyone,

please help to me know if anyone with 489 visa got IED waiver mail.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

I sent an email last week to get waiver due to corona outbreak and flights suspension and received following reply from them.

"Due to current COVID-19 travel restrictions the Department understands that you and/or your family members who have been granted a Skilled Migration visa may not be able to enter Australia by the date specified in your “Grant Notification” letter.

Further information is provided to in the attached Information for First Entry to Australia document (This document states that visa holders must enter Australia before the specified entry date). If you require further documentation to obtain approval for your travel provide the details of the relevant issue and supporting evidence. If supporting documentation is not provided you will not receive a further response.

This office cannot assist with, and will not respond to, facilitation requests for other visa subclasses. In these cases please direct your enquiry to the office that granted the visa."


Did anyone get the same email? If yes then how to provide a good reason again to get waiver?


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi, I received the same email... don't know how to provide a better reason..may be it's because our IED is in October..
When is ur IED?
The grant letter was sent to us via an automated email..so cannot respond to the same email too..


farrukh.rashid said:


> I sent an
> email last week to get waiver due to corona outbreak and flights suspension and received following reply from them.
> 
> "Due to current COVID-19 travel restrictions the Department understands that you and/or your family members who have been granted a Skilled Migration visa may not be able to enter Australia by the date specified in your “Grant Notification” letter.
> ...


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Drish said:


> Hi, I received the same email... don't know how to provide a better reason..may be it's because our IED is in October..
> When is ur IED?
> The grant letter was sent to us via an automated email..so cannot respond to the same email too..


My IED is in Jan 2021. Since I am doing job out of my home country, my employer will allow me to take leaves in Nov only as per their policy. Therefore, I asked for waiver to be at safe end but didn't get any.


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Dear All,
I applied for IED waiver via email. My IED is 26 July 2020. But I got below response in a document. Can anyone help me explain what is the meaning of this. Is it even a waiver or not?

If you were outside Australia when you were granted one of the above Skilled visas then your visa grant is subject to visa Condition 8504 which provides that:

The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.

This condition requires that each visa holder must make their first entry into Australia before the date specified in the “Grant Notification” letter.
Skilled Migration is aware that in certain circumstances you and/or family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not be able to comply with this condition

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are strongly encouraged to make their first entry to Australia by the initial entry date provided in your grant notification, however, generally we will not seek to cancel a Skilled visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of this condition.

Many Thanks.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

twister68 said:


> Dear All,
> I applied for IED waiver via email. My IED is 26 July 2020. But I got below response in a document. Can anyone help me explain what is the meaning of this. Is it even a waiver or not?
> 
> If you were outside Australia when you were granted one of the above Skilled visas then your visa grant is subject to visa Condition 8504 which provides that:
> ...


I also received the same response in the document and was also confused that is it a waiver or not. I then checked my IED on VEVO and it is showing the same date as it is in the grant letter.


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi Drish,

Could you please share which date you sent the email? Which date did you receive the reply and to which email had you sent your request? 

Regards

Raj



Drish said:


> Hi, I received the same email... don't know how to provide a better reason..may be it's because our IED is in October..
> When is ur IED?
> The grant letter was sent to us via an automated email..so cannot respond to the same email too..


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi herap,

Congratulations on getting the IED waiver. You have received the waiver in a record low time of just 5 days. Please could you share the justification and evidence which you emailed in order to get the waiver. Your inputs would be extremely valuable to the entire community. If you are not comfortable to share it publicly then please email them at raj.thakkar1984[at]gmail[dot]com. Would really appreciate if you could help us out.

Regards

Raj



herap said:


> Send an email requesting an IED waiver (Visa condition 8504). Include all visa applicant details. I even attached the grant letters.
> I sent an email on March 11 and got a response on March 16 with a letter which includes all visa holder names.The letter states breach of visa condition 8504 will not cancel our visa's. Hope this helps.
> 
> I sent the email to the following addresses:
> ...


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi twister68,

The reply you have received definitely looks like a waiver. I have seen similar posts on other forums confirming this same reply as a waiver.

I am also trying to seek a waiver. Could you please help by providing dates when you sent the request, date when you received the response and what justification you provided to get the waiver? Did you attach any documents? Which all email addresses did you send your email to?

Your reply would be valuable to us.

Regards

Raj



twister68 said:


> Dear All,
> I applied for IED waiver via email. My IED is 26 July 2020. But I got below response in a document. Can anyone help me explain what is the meaning of this. Is it even a waiver or not?
> 
> If you were outside Australia when you were granted one of the above Skilled visas then your visa grant is subject to visa Condition 8504 which provides that:
> ...


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

twister68 said:


> Dear All,
> I applied for IED waiver via email. My IED is 26 July 2020. But I got below response in a document. Can anyone help me explain what is the meaning of this. Is it even a waiver or not?
> 
> If you were outside Australia when you were granted one of the above Skilled visas then your visa grant is subject to visa Condition 8504 which provides that:
> ...


Was your name included in the document received as they didn't mention my name in the letter but included all of the above statement. You can check your initial entry details on VEVO.


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi, 

Even I received the same message in a pdf. But this was an auto response. No names or anything. Still wondering if it's a blanket waiver for all skilled visa holders? What do you think? And did you also receive it as a auto response or as a separate email? Also when did you email and when did you get the response? 

Regards



farrukh.rashid said:


> twister68 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

raj.thakkar1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I received the same message in a pdf. But this was an auto response. No names or anything. Still wondering if it's a blanket waiver for all skilled visa holders? What do you think? And did you also receive it as a auto response or as a separate email? Also when did you email and when did you get the response?
> 
> Regards


It was a separate email with a subject of "*COVID-19 Facilitation Response-Rashid, Farrukh ("my DOB")-"Grant Number"*" and it was addressed to me by a Skilled Support officer with his name mentioned in the signature. However, my name was not mentioned in the pdf format letter and I checked on VEVO and found no change in IED. I sent email on 22nd March and received response on 3rd Apr. I'm still confused whether its a waiver or not.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi
Sent request on 19 March 2020. Same day received an automated email and a response on April 3.


raj.thakkar1984 said:


> Hi Drish,
> 
> Could you please share which date you sent the email? Which date did you receive the reply and to which email had you sent your request?
> 
> ...


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

It definitely is a waiver then. Because now I have got only an auto response when I emailed yesterday. Also, the response email that I got mentioned that individual email will not get a response. Perhaps because they are flooded with many requests at present. As far as vevo is concerned, I have read on other forums that there are no changes reflected in vevo after getting waiver. So I think you are good. 

Regards

Raj



farrukh.rashid said:


> raj.thakkar1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Do we think they might add 6 months to all IEDs at some point via VEVO? I'd be tempted to do that if I were Home Affairs (and then send an email to those affected explaining). Staff could then focus on the more complicated cases.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mt3467 said:


> Do we think they might add 6 months to all IEDs at some point via VEVO? I'd be tempted to do that if I were Home Affairs (and then send an email to those affected explaining). Staff could then focus on the more complicated cases.


There is no provision for extending the IED
It has never been done 
They can waive it altogether
Anyways I don’t know what purpose IED serves as the applicant can leave even after a moment of arrival 
It just fattens the airlines purses 
If IED meant that you had to live for at least a certain time after entry, then it would make sense

Cheers


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

NB said:


> There is no provision for extending the IED
> It has never been done
> They can waive it altogether
> Anyways I don’t know what purpose IED serves as the applicant can leave even after a moment of arrival
> ...


Fair enough

I think originally it was to encourage the majority of people to migrate fairly quickly as the assumption is that their skills are required asap, maybe this is still the case for many professions.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

I've checked some other forums and found that people who got waiver were provided two letters, one was the generic letter that we received and other was the facilitation letter mentioning the name of the applicant along with the IED waiver. I didn't receive any 2nd letter and still not sure about waiver. It seems I have to travel before IED by any means and shouldn't take any risk because of confusion.


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi,

So what did the response read? Did it contain a PDF with information on First Entry to Aus? Similar to the one which farrukh.rashid & others here have received?

Regards

Raj



Drish said:


> Hi
> Sent request on 19 March 2020. Same day received an automated email and a response on April 3.


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi,

Its natural to think this way. I also received a response same as yours, addressed by a department rep and a pdf attached with no name etc. But, I think we shouldn't worry much. They must be overwhelmed by the number of requests for facilitation letters right now and therefore they have made this standard PDF for faster response. Those on other forums who received customized PDF had sent requests before this COVID-19 matter exploded. Anyways there is no scope of travel at present with all commercial flights grounded. Also, with your IED of Jan next year, I don't see a reason to worry.

Regards

Raj



farrukh.rashid said:


> I've checked some other forums and found that people who got waiver were provided two letters, one was the generic letter that we received and other was the facilitation letter mentioning the name of the applicant along with the IED waiver. I didn't receive any 2nd letter and still not sure about waiver. It seems I have to travel before IED by any means and shouldn't take any risk because of confusion.


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Farrukh, I received the same response as yours and with the same subject line. But I did not receive any letter with any names. I had sent them one email but with three grant letters for myself, my wife and my son. The mail subject implies that even they are aware of Covid situation. But in the letter they are saying --"generally we don't cancel if breach is only for this condition". This "Generally" word is where I have the doubt. How am I sure of what they want to do. I don't know what to do next


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi, 

Even I have received exact same response. Although I had also sent three grant letters. I think it's a standard reply they have made for everyone asking waiver now. Our IED is 08 Jul 20. Do let me also know if you plan to do anything further. 

Regards



twister68 said:


> Hi Farrukh, I received the same response as yours and with the same subject line. But I did not receive any letter with any names. I had sent them one email but with three grant letters for myself, my wife and my son. The mail subject implies that even they are aware of Covid situation. But in the letter they are saying --"generally we don't cancel if breach is only for this condition". This "Generally" word is where I have the doubt. How am I sure of what they want to do. I don't know what to do next


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

I've discussed the scenario with an agent in Australia and he told me that we just received information and did not receive any waiver grant. So don't consider it as a waiver. They have even stated in the email that "If you require further documentation to obtain approval for your travel then email with the details of the relevant issue and supporting evidence. If supporting documentation is not provided you will not receive a further response."

I sent an email to Homeaffairs inquiring another letter with my name and received automated email with the same letter that I received earlier.


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hmm. Was it a MARA agent? We should also skype call the department to get more clarity. I am also trying to get more info through other sources. Let's keep each other informed on this critical matter. And what have you asked in your latest email to the department? 

Regards
Raj



farrukh.rashid said:


> I've discussed the scenario with an agent in Australia and he told me that we just received information and did not receive any waiver grant. So don't consider it as a waiver. They have even stated in the email that "If you require further documentation to obtain approval for your travel then email with the details of the relevant issue and supporting evidence. If supporting documentation is not provided you will not receive a further response."
> 
> I sent an email to Homeaffairs inquiring another letter with my name and received automated email with the same letter that I received earlier.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm not sure if its a MARA agent. I asked ISCAH as I'm following their website for immigration trends since last year.


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

*IED Waiver*

I have come across an update on home affairs website that Permanent visa holders will be allowed to enter after IED if their visa is valid and they continue to meet visa requirements and conditions. What are these req & conditions? How do we "continue to meet" them? Link -

https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/all-visa-holders#13


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Yes. I read below on the website. Why are they not clearly specifying. It's saying IED cannot be extended but you can travel. It is a messy statement

"If you are unable to enter before the Initial Entry Date (IED) on your visa, you should contact the departmental office which granted your visa, but only when you are able to travel. The IED cannot be extended.

However, we will allow permanent and Partner provisional visa holders to enter Australia after the IED has passed, if the visa is valid and the holder continues to meet all other visa requirements and conditions."


----------



## raj.thakkar1984 (Nov 17, 2018)

It is clear that pr holders will be allowed after ied also. But, what are these conditions and req that they have mentioned which we should be able to continue to meet? 



twister68 said:


> Yes. I read below on the website. Why are they not clearly specifying. It's saying IED cannot be extended but you can travel. It is a messy statement
> 
> "If you are unable to enter before the Initial Entry Date (IED) on your visa, you should contact the departmental office which granted your visa, but only when you are able to travel. The IED cannot be extended.
> 
> However, we will allow permanent and Partner provisional visa holders to enter Australia after the IED has passed, if the visa is valid and the holder continues to meet all other visa requirements and conditions."


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

Yes its confusing, they should have clearly mentioned all conditions and process. I have granted visa on feb 20, should i mail them now or wait for some months. Kindly suggest


twister68 said:


> Yes. I read below on the website. Why are they not clearly specifying. It's saying IED cannot be extended but you can travel. It is a messy statement
> 
> "If you are unable to enter before the Initial Entry Date (IED) on your visa, you should contact the departmental office which granted your visa, but only when you are able to travel. The IED cannot be extended.
> 
> However, we will allow permanent and Partner provisional visa holders to enter Australia after the IED has passed, if the visa is valid and the holder continues to meet all other visa requirements and conditions."


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi1207 said:


> Yes its confusing, they should have clearly mentioned all conditions and process. I have granted visa on feb 20, should i mail them now or wait for some months. Kindly suggest


You still have 10 months in hand
Wait for a few months and see how things pan out

Cheers


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

Dear NB, thanks for your advice, you are always helpful. I got two videos today regarding initial entry in YouTube. The video is in Hindi language in which they are saying immigration dept has given some notification abt IED and people can come after IED also. There was no official link mentioned in the video but they were showing some letter from DHA. i asked them to provide link also. Kindly have a look.
https://youtu.be/tNF6YxclRL0
https://youtu.be/qBjzD0qgRkQ


NB said:


> Hi1207 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes its confusing, they should have clearly mentioned all conditions and process. I have granted visa on feb 20, should i mail them now or wait for some months. Kindly suggest
> ...


----------



## Aamer21 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Soumys,

I am in the same boat as you. Could you let me know your status and if you manged to get the waiver?


----------



## Aamer21 (Apr 12, 2020)

My IED is 1st week Jan 2021. I had booked tickets with Emirates for end of March and have had to cancel them due to lockdowns. I know there is still some time, however with all the lockdowns, airport closures and lack of flights and things being so volatile , I have no idea when things will return to normal.

May I know if anyone have got waivers for IEDs (First Entry) in September 2020 & later?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys,

Iscah posted this at their facebook page:

Condition 8504 - Must enter Australia before specified date
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Department has provided information for the holders of skilled and business visas who were offshore at the time of grant and are subject to Condition 8504 'must enter before a specified date'.

Skilled visas

Skilled Migration is aware that in certain circumstances the visa holder and/or family members may not be able to comply with this condition. Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are strongly encouraged to make their first entry to Australia by the initial entry date provided in your grant notification.

However, generally the Department will not seek to cancel a Skilled visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of this condition related to the COVID-19 Pandemic.
This information applies to the following visa subclasses:
Skilled Independent (subclass 189)
Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
Skilled Regional (subclass 489)
Skilled Work Regional (subclass 491)
(Source: MIA and DHA)

However they didn't include the original link from where they got this info. Do you think this may be true? It would bring a peace of mind for a lot of us now.

Couldn't find anywhere in DHA homepage saying this.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

GSM82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Iscah posted this at their facebook page:
> 
> ...



It seems like DHA has amended the letter. When I received it then didn't mention anything related to COVID-19. Instead the wordings were "*However, generally we will not seek to cancel a Skilled visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of this condition.*"


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

See "Permanent Visa holders", here: https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/node/8

Note the requirement to contact the office that granted your visa, but only when you are able to travel.

_*"Permanent visa holders*
Permanent residents of Australia may return to Australia. They will be required to undertake a mandatory 14-day quarantine at designated facilities (for example, a hotel), in their port of arrival. This include people offshore who have been granted a permanent visa but have not yet arrived on that visa.

If you are unable to enter before the Initial Entry Date (IED) on your visa, you should contact the departmental office which granted your visa, but only when you are able to travel. The IED cannot be extended.

However, we will allow permanent and Partner provisional visa holders to enter Australia after the IED has passed, if the visa is valid and the holder continues to meet all other visa requirements and conditions."_


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

kaju said:


> See "Permanent Visa holders", here: https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/node/8
> 
> Note the requirement to contact the office that granted your visa, but only when you are able to travel.
> 
> ...


They don't mention provisional visa holders though, as 489 and 491. I'm trying to confirm if the above statement is valid for other skilled visas.


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

This link has been removed from the website, its says that you are not authorized to access this page. Dont know what could be the possible reason.


kaju said:


> See "Permanent Visa holders", here: https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/node/8
> 
> Note the requirement to contact the office that granted your visa, but only when you are able to travel.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi1207 said:


> This link has been removed from the website, its says that you are not authorized to access this page. Dont know what could be the possible reason.


Most likely replaced with an updated version, here: https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/coming-australia

_*Permanent resident
You must undertake a mandatory 14-day quarantine at designated facilities (for example, a hotel), in your port of arrival. *

*Provisional (temporary) visa holders cannot come to Australia.*_

_*If you have a temporary visa* (except for Partner and Child visa holders)
Use the enquiry form below to provide further information to the Department. You should attach proof (such as your marriage certificate, evidence of your de-facto relationship such as shared finances or property, your birth certificate or birth certificate for your children). *Do not travel until we advise that you can.*

Partner (subclasses 100, 309, 801, 820) and Child (subclasses 101, 102, 445) visa holders can come to Australia. You do not need to request an exemption.

Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) visa holders can’t come to Australia at the moment._


----------



## 9janinja (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey guys. Thought i was the only one going through this as I could find no links DHA or anywhere else of people with similar problems.
My situation:
My visa is 186 (employer sponsored PR) and I am onshore. But my partner who is the secondary applicant is offshore with a IED of 21/05/20. 
There is no evidence that she can make it before then as all airports in our home country are shut down same as transit countries to Australia as there are no direct flights here.
I wrote DHA for a facilitation letter and got a response email asking us to "try to get her here before the IED" and that advise can only be given after IED is breached. That is insane. We are trying to forestall a breach and the response is breach it first, then we talk?



Then this message here does not mention my visa class as well, leading to more anxiety for my partner and I. 
"The Department has provided information for the holders of skilled and business visas who were offshore at the time of grant and are subject to Condition 8504 'must enter before a specified date'.

Skilled visas

Skilled Migration is aware that in certain circumstances the visa holder and/or family members may not be able to comply with this condition. Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are strongly encouraged to make their first entry to Australia by the initial entry date provided in your grant notification.

However, generally the Department will not seek to cancel a Skilled visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of this condition related to the COVID-19 Pandemic.
This information applies to the following visa subclasses:
Skilled Independent (subclass 189)
Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
Skilled Regional (subclass 489)
Skilled Work Regional (subclass 491)"

Does anyone know if 186 is subject to condition 8504? Because I cannot find this information anywhere. I mean there is a "arrive by date" on our grant but I don't see any conditions on the visa itself or in VEVO.


----------



## seekingadventure (Aug 14, 2019)

raj.thakkar1984 said:


> It is clear that pr holders will be allowed after ied also. But, what are these conditions and req that they have mentioned which we should be able to continue to meet?


has anyone managed to find out what these conditions and requirements are? i am worried if i have to redo all my medicals etc all over again.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey Guys, 

I am trying to find information regarding IED waiver for child 101 visa. Has anyone here applied for that or knows where to apply. ?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

VMMM said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am trying to find information regarding IED waiver for child 101 visa. Has anyone here applied for that or knows where to apply. ?
> 
> Thanks


If you cannot travel, you can contact the dept office which issues your visa, and mention your circumstances.

If you can travel, Use this form to notify about the travel of Child Visa holder

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/covid19-enquiry-form


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you cannot travel, you can contact the dept office which issues your visa, and mention your circumstances.
> 
> If you can travel, Use this form to notify about the travel of Child Visa holder
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/covid19-enquiry-form



Hey there. Thanks for your response. 
I tried contacting the Washington office as my daughter was born in the US. They replied that you can still travel and you can remain in quarantine for 14 days. My daughter is in India right now where they locked out. They also asked me call the Global service center, which I did today and they said you still have time in August and situation is changing everyday. So we cannot give a waiver.
The strange thing is the visa 189 and a few other categories are getting the waiver for IED in September as well, but they wont give it for a 2 year old child. 
I asked the GSC rep the same thing, and he literally screamed at me saying "why are you comparing other case". I explained him, I am just trying to give an example that some categories are getting the waiver. He said "NO, you are comparing" and disconnected the call. 

The link that you shared also suggests after making the selections, that you can still travel since you are a permanent resident. 

I know I might be able to travel but who knows how safe it would be to travel in the coming months. And then leaving a stable job at the time world is going in recession and travelling to another country.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

VMMM said:


> Hey there. Thanks for your response.
> I tried contacting the Washington office as my daughter was born in the US. They replied that you can still travel and you can remain in quarantine for 14 days. My daughter is in India right now where they locked out. They also asked me call the Global service center, which I did today and they said you still have time in August and situation is changing everyday. So we cannot give a waiver.
> The strange thing is the visa 189 and a few other categories are getting the waiver for IED in September as well, but they wont give it for a 2 year old child.
> I asked the GSC rep the same thing, and he literally screamed at me saying "why are you comparing other case". I explained him, I am just trying to give an example that some categories are getting the waiver. He said "NO, you are comparing" and disconnected the call.
> ...


For waiver, please email to the address from where you received the grant from. It will be something like gsm.allocated or gsm.adelaide etc...

If you email them requesting waiver, they will reply accordingly.

Also, in the past, whenever IED waiver was requested, the standard response from DHA was something lilke "breaching IED cannot be a valid reason for cancelling your visa". Hence, even if your child breaches IED, your visa will neither be cancelled, not your entry will be denied.

So, Simply put, dont worry too much, just email as I said and await a response from them. There is no need to call them up or chase them on this matter.


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

https://twitter.com/thamesmigration/status/1251099759181324289?s=19


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> For waiver, please email to the address from where you received the grant from. It will be something like gsm.allocated or gsm.adelaide etc...
> 
> If you email them requesting waiver, they will reply accordingly.
> 
> ...


Well my daughter did not get the visa from any of these emails. The child 101 is a paper application submitted at Australian consulate of the country that you reside in. So I got the grant from them. I did email them as I mentioned in my last post but they redirected me to the Global service center who didnt entertain me.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Raj
I received the similar email that everyone received..a general one..


----------



## Hopperoo (Mar 19, 2020)

When I emailed for 189 IED waiver, I also received that standard "waiver" letter (no name or anything on it), while at the same time the department replied in the email saying they understand the conditions and referred me to the home affairs site. What worries me on the site is that it says all 189's must first contacting department when you travel and must first meet conditions before the travel is approved. 


This has just confused me now. What actually applies between the letter and the DHA site?

Do I have a waiver on my IED based on the standard letter and I can just show up at the border now with that letter and they let me through?

Or must I contact them after borders open to request permission to travel to Australia? And what are the conditions I must meet to have permission granted: must I do all my PCCs and medicals and employer references and all that again? It almost sounds like I will have to reapply for my 189 after the IED passes.


So much stress and confusion.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi1207 said:


> https://twitter.com/thamesmigration/status/1251099759181324289?s=19


Excellent mate!! That's what i was looking for!!!

So many thanks!!


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hopperoo said:


> When I emailed for 189 IED waiver, I also received that standard "waiver" letter (no name or anything on it), while at the same time the department replied in the email saying they understand the conditions and referred me to the home affairs site. What worries me on the site is that it says all 189's must first contacting department when you travel and must first meet conditions before the travel is approved.
> 
> 
> This has just confused me now. What actually applies between the letter and the DHA site?
> ...


If you have a 189 that is valid but you have missed the IED due to COVID then you can travel, no waiver required, get on that plane!

The waiver (from the twitter link in the previous post) is useful to print out and bring in case your airline refuses to let you check-in because they notice the IED on your Grant letter / VEVO printout has expired and they don't believe your story about it being ok.

I don't know the reason they ask you to contact before travelling - I think it's so they know you're coming and probably administrative. 

Don't leave it too late to travel as you might cause yourself issues. For example, if you leave it too long then you might not qualify for the RRV at the end of the travel period. You have also been granted a visa as they need your skills asap.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

VMMM said:


> Well my daughter did not get the visa from any of these emails. The child 101 is a paper application submitted at Australian consulate of the country that you reside in. So I got the grant from them. I did email them as I mentioned in my last post but they redirected me to the Global service center who didnt entertain me.


Let me re-iterate - Your daughter will not be denied entry as and when she travels on her Child Visa, especially under these circumstances. Breach of IED is not a reason to invlidate one's Visa.



mt3467 said:


> The waiver (from the twitter link in the previous post) is useful to print out and bring in case your airline refuses to let you check-in because they notice the IED on your Grant letter / VEVO printout has expired and they don't believe your story about it being ok.


AFAIK, Check-In desks don't validate IED, but only the Visa status.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

herap said:


> Myself and my family (Wife and Baby) have been granted 189 PR recently. While we were planning to make an initial entry sometime in May 2020 the risk of Corona virus has made us rethink about the AUS travel plans especially considering my daughter who is only 1 year old. Hence we thought of applying for an IED waiver. Appreciate if anyone can answer the following questions regarding the IED waiver email. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 1. Do I need to send three separate emails (One per family member) or can I send one email and request IED waiver for all members of the family.
> 2. What information (Other than the compelling reason it self) should be included? i.e. Passport number, Grant number, Full name, Age etc...
> ...


Assuming you have got this, but just for others wanted to mention that in my case I sent them only one email with me being the primary and mentioned others detail in it. That worked for me!


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Let me re-iterate - Your daughter will not be denied entry as and when she travels on her Child Visa, especially under these circumstances. Breach of IED is not a reason to invlidate one's Visa.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, Check-In desks don't validate IED, but only the Visa status.


So, for airlines only a copy of PR Grant Letter is enough?


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Let me re-iterate - Your daughter will not be denied entry as and when she travels on her Child Visa, especially under these circumstances. Breach of IED is not a reason to invlidate one's Visa.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, Check-In desks don't validate IED, but only the Visa status.


Thanks again for your response . 
I was finally able to get a good response from Washington consulate. They have asked me to contact them once I have my plans finalizes on moving to Australia. They also informed me that the Child 101 visa is different from skilled visa and the Child would need to meet the requirements of the visa before travels. So depending on the date of travel , she might need to go thru the penal and medicals again.


----------



## seekingadventure (Aug 14, 2019)

VMMM said:


> Thanks again for your response .
> I was finally able to get a good response from Washington consulate. They have asked me to contact them once I have my plans finalizes on moving to Australia. They also informed me that the Child 101 visa is different from skilled visa and the Child would need to meet the requirements of the visa before travels. So depending on the date of travel , she might need to go thru the penal and medicals again.


did they mention what the condition for your own 189 are that need to be met to travel after IED? Do you also need to redo your own medicals?


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

seekingadventure said:


> did they mention what the condition for your own 189 are that need to be met to travel after IED? Do you also need to redo your own medicals?


My 189 IED is already done long back. It was just my child's visa I was enquiring about.


----------



## seekingadventure (Aug 14, 2019)

VMMM said:


> My 189 IED is already done long back. It was just my child's visa I was enquiring about.


ah, ok. thanks


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello Friends,

I dropped an email to below groups
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Received auto generated reply from all of them.

Reply from [email protected] contains good news for all PR holders who are facing issue with IED in this COVID-19 situation. 


The reply is as below. 

"Unable to travel to Australia (Initial Entry Date)

If you have been granted one of the below visas and you are unable to make your first entry into Australia by the date specified in your Grant Notification letter due to the travel restrictions currently in place due to COVID-19, please refer to the attached Information for First Entry to Australia.



Generally you will be able to arrive in Australia after the initial entry date, as long as it is before the “Must not arrive after date” specified in your visa Grant Notification letter. You do not need to be granted an “extension” to your initial entry date or visa.



The attached notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a Skilled visa. Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified.



§ Skilled Independent (subclass 189)

§ Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)

§ Skilled Regional (subclass 489)

§ Skilled Work Regional (subclass 491)



We cannot extend the validity period of your visa. If your Skilled Migration visa ceases and you have not entered Australia you will need to apply for another visa. "

I will urge people to drop an email and keep the auto generated email as a proof of IED waiver when you land in Australia.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Araskar..
Thanks for the information..

May I know what was in the attached notice? Is it the same notice as everyone received previously? I had sent them email and received the following response in April.
Is it the same notice u received?

”SKILLED MIGRATION VISAS
INFORMATION FOR FIRST ENTRY TO AUSTRALIA
This information is only for holders of one of the following Skilled visas
 Skilled Independent (subclass 189)
 Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
 Skilled Regional (subclass 489)
 Skilled Work Regional (subclass 491)
THIS OFFICE WILL NOT RESPOND TO FACILITATION REQUESTS FOR OTHER VISA SUBCLASSES.
PLEASE DIRECT YOUR ENQUIRY TO THE DEPARTMENTAL OFFICE THAT GRANTED THE VISA.
If you were outside Australia when you were granted one of the above Skilled visas then your visa grant is subject to
visa Condition 8504 which provides that:
The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified
by the Minister.
This condition requires that each visa holder must make their first entry into Australia before the date specified in the
“Grant Notification” letter.
Skilled Migration is aware that in certain circumstances you and/or family members who were granted a visa as part of
your application may not be able to comply with this condition
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa
holders are strongly encouraged to make their first entry to Australia by the initial entry date provided in your grant
notification, however, generally we will not seek to cancel a Skilled visa where the only reason for doing so would be
breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity
period is available in the “Grant Notification” letter.
We cannot extend the validity period of your visa to enable you to travel to Australia and if your Skilled visa ceases for
any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.
Children born outside of Australia
Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need
to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable
visas please refer to the Department’s website. See: www.homeaffairs.gov.au
Travelling to Australia
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as
the holder of a Skilled visa. Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when
checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival
into Australia while visa validity is verified.
Before arranging travel to Australia visa holder(s) should refer to the Department’s website for information regarding
any travel restrictions that may be in effect. See: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/
If you are unable to use this notice then email [email protected] with the details of the relevant
issue and supporting evidence. If supporting documentation is not provided you will not receive a further response.
Issued by Skilled Program Delivery South Australia"

.


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

*araskar*



Drish said:


> Hi Araskar..
> Thanks for the information..
> 
> May I know what was in the attached notice? Is it the same notice as everyone received previously? I had sent them email and received the following response in April.
> ...




Hello Drish
Pasting the contents of the pdf which I received. 

NOTICE FOR SKILLED MIGRATION VISAS HOLDERS
INFORMATION ON FIRST ENTRY TO AUSTRALIA
This information is only for holders of one of the following Skilled visas
 Skilled Independent (subclass 189)
 Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
 Skilled Regional (subclass 489)
 Skilled Work Regional (subclass 491)
If you were outside Australia when you were granted one of the above Skilled visas then your visa grant will be subject to visa Condition 8504 which provides that:
The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.
This condition requires that each visa holder must make their first entry into Australia before the “For first entry, arrive by” date specified in the “Grant Notification” letter. Under the Migration Act 1958, failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation.
Skilled Migration is aware there will be circumstances when you and/or family members (who were granted a visa as part of your application) may not be able to comply with this condition, for example due to global travel restrictions.
Generally we will not seek to cancel a Skilled Migration visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of Condition 8504.
Visa Validity Period
If you are not able to make your first entry into Australia before the “For first entry, arrive by” date you can use this Notice when you travel to Australia during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is specified in the “Grant Notification” letter, as the “Must not arrive after date”.
We cannot extend the validity period of your visa, and if your Skilled Migration visa ceases for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.
Travelling to Australia
When you travel to Australia within the visa validity period you should present this notice to travel providers. This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a Skilled Migration visa. Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified.
If you are unable to use this notice then email [email protected] with the details of the relevant issue and supporting evidence. If supporting documentation is not provided you will not receive a further response.
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa.
Children born outside of Australia
Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the Department’s website. See: www.homeaffairs.gov.au
Issued by Skilled Program Delivery SA - General Skilled Migration
April 2020


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

araskar said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Araskar..
> ...


Hello Araksar,
Could you please tell or dm the contents of the letter that you mail to the authorities. I am being novice here but It will be helpful to me.
Thanks


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi1207 said:


> Hello Araksar,
> Could you please tell or dm the contents of the letter that you mail to the authorities. I am being novice here but It will be helpful to me.
> Thanks




Hello Friends,

People are asking about the format of an email that should be sent to get IED waiver.
There is no dedicated format though. You can use any format convenient to you.
Please note that, once you drop an email, they are sending auto reply.
In that auto-reply , one of the section called "Unable to travel to Australia (Initial Entry Date)" talks about something similar to IED waiver request. 

My email format is as below:


Dear respected Sir/Madam

I am<<Your name>>, holding Australian <Your PR 189/190> PR. As per my PR grant letter, my first entry (IED) should be done before <<Your IED>>. Considering the outgoing CORONA virus situation, if I cannot make my entry on or before <<Your IED>> because of the restrictions on international travel imposed by government then can I make successful entry in Australia post <<Your IED>>? I am assuming it will take time to make situations good for travel for both sides.

Can you please tell me how the Australian government is going to address such types of issues?

Alternatively, is there a possibility of extending the initial entry date? Or giving a waiver on initial entry date. ?

Please let me know your reply and help me in dealing with this situation.
My visas details are as below:

<<Write your VISA Summary details mentioned in your PR PDF grant letter>>


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

araskar said:


> Hi1207 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Araksar,
> ...


Thanks brother, received same from authorities.


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

araskar said:


> Hello Drish
> Pasting the contents of the pdf which I received.
> 
> NOTICE FOR SKILLED MIGRATION VISAS HOLDERS
> ...


Hi Hi1207,

The PDF notice that you have copied has specific line " for example due to global travel restrictions". The similar notice found online miss this statement. check https://www.visabureau.com/media/4799395/information-on-first-entry-to-australia.pdf 

As this is a general notice and not addressed to you, request if you could post a link to your pdf notice by uploading it somewhere. This would be helpful to many as the particular line "for example due to global travel restrictions" has importance. 

Awaiting your reply. 

Regards,
Aus7


----------



## puneet20884 (May 19, 2017)

*Puneet*

Hi,

Can those who wrote about IED waiver/extension, please share the response they got.
Whom did you wrote and what did you write in order to get the waiver ?
Also please share the duration in which they received the response ?

My IED is Oct 2020.

Thanks.


----------



## puneet20884 (May 19, 2017)

*IED waiver/extension*

Hi,

Can those who wrote about IED waiver/extension, please share the response they got.
Whom did you wrote and what did you write in order to get the waiver ?
Also please share the duration in which they received the response ?

My IED is Oct 2020.

Thanks.


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

puneet20884 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can those who wrote about IED waiver/extension, please share the response they got.
> Whom did you wrote and what did you write in order to get the waiver ?
> ...


Hi puneet,
I mailed immi authorities to 3 mail IDs provided in this thread and got 5 auto generated mails in reply within 10 to 20 mins. Almost same information were provided in all the mails with attachments.



Strict travel restrictions to Australia are currently in place due to COVID-19. You should refer to the Department’s website<https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/current-alerts/novel-coronavirus> for information about these restrictions and be aware that this information is updated frequently.

Unable to travel to Australia (Initial Entry Date)

If you have been granted one of the below visas and you are unable to make your first entry into Australia by the date specified in your Grant Notification letter due to the travel restrictions currently in place due to COVID-19, please refer to the attached Information for First Entry to Australia.

Generally you will be able to arrive in Australia after the initial entry date, as long as it is before the “Must not arrive after date” specified in your visa Grant Notification letter. You do not need to be granted an “extension” to your initial entry date or visa.

The attached notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a Skilled visa. Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified.


§ Skilled Independent (subclass 189)

§ Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)

§ Skilled Regional (subclass 489)

§ Skilled Work Regional (subclass 491)

We cannot extend the validity period of your visa. If your Skilled Migration visa ceases and you have not entered Australia you will need to apply for another visa.

I hope it helps to you.


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Hi 1207,

Thanks for attaching the thumbnail image. can you attach the pdf to link and post it here as it would be helpful. I am thinking not to spam immigration email with the same request as the pdf seems to be generic.

Regards,
Aus7



Hi1207 said:


> Hi puneet,
> I mailed immi authorities to 3 mail IDs provided in this thread and got 5 auto generated mails in reply within 10 to 20 mins. Almost same information were provided in all the mails with attachments.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

*Suggestion needed*

Dear Members,

Need advise. My IED is 29th Jan 2021. Considering current travel ban situration, Do I need to apply for IED extension? What should be the right time to apply IED if travel restrictions are not lifted?

I am ready to travel to Australia to get the passport stamped and make my PR active. Please suggest.

Thanks..


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Satgua said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Need advise. My IED is 29th Jan 2021. Considering current travel ban situration, Do I need to apply for IED extension? What should be the right time to apply IED if travel restrictions are not lifted?
> 
> ...


What visa do you hold? Is it a PR? If it's a PR then you are already exempt from the travel ban. And even if you want to enter after your IED, which is in January, you should be able to enter since breaching the IED is not a reason enough to cancel your visa. They have specifically mentioned and provided a letter for it that you can carry.

BTW, they don't stamp passports anymore. Everything is digital now.


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks Ankur.

I am holding 189 visa. Could you please help me with the letter or link to download the letter or if I need to mail some authorities to get it. 

I went through this forum's old threads and tried to find it on homeaffairs website, but could not find such info.


----------



## Aamer21 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Guys, with these passenger caps in place , and so many stuck in India unable to find flights to Australia, has anyone managed to get in after thier IED date recently? And also would like to hear from those whoose IED date has gone by and still has not managed to land in Australia.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Satgua said:


> Thanks Ankur.
> 
> I am holding 189 visa. Could you please help me with the letter or link to download the letter or if I need to mail some authorities to get it.
> 
> I went through this forum's old threads and tried to find it on homeaffairs website, but could not find such info.


Email [email protected] requesting a IED waiver and a standard copy will be sent to you, which you can use in case it is asked anywhere.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Aamer21 said:


> Hi Guys, with these passenger caps in place , and so many stuck in India unable to find flights to Australia, has anyone managed to get in after thier IED date recently? And also would like to hear from those whoose IED date has gone by and still has not managed to land in Australia.


There are many who landed in Australia after their IED expiry and there is no issue with that. DHA has clarified, even during pre-Covid times that breach of IED cannot be the only reason for cancellation of PR visas. You need not sweat too much about IED. Do email DHA and have the standard response copy with you when you travel.


----------



## haroon1986 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi,

Due to global COVID-19 restrictions, DHA has issued IED (Initial Entry Date) exemption notification for 189, 190, and 491 visa holders.

Has anyone traveled after their notified IED using that exemption notification and How was your experience? Was the airline cooperative in issuing boarding pass and How you were treated by the immigration/Australian border force?

I have been granted 189 in Feb 2020 but travel till now. IED is Feb 2021.

I am sorry for being paranoid, somewhat worried about my PR which took years to receive.


----------



## KETOVET (Feb 24, 2020)

H,
what about 124(global talent visa)? does any one have any information our experience about that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETOVET said:


> H,
> what about 124(global talent visa)? does any one have any information our experience about that?


Does it have an IED ?

Cheers


----------



## KETOVET (Feb 24, 2020)

yes it does.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KETOVET said:


> yes it does.


Contact DHA 
There is a high chance that it would be waived
But thinking logically, why would anyone who has the potential to earn 150-200k minimum in Australia delay his migration

Cheers


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi Friends,
I see on "homeaffairs.gov.au" below has been published: 
*Initial Entry Date (First Entry Date)*
Please note this information only applies to permanent and provisional family visa holders (Partner, Parent, Child or other family visa).

If you can’t travel to Australia before the first entry date of your visa, you might still be able to enter Australia at a later date. Your visa will need to be valid and you must continue to meet all other requirements and visa conditions.

*When you can travel, let us know by submitting the travel facilitation letter request form.*


However when I click on "travel facilation letter" request link, I don't find option selet "Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)" visa option: 





Travel facilitation letter request form


Use this form to contact us if you have a Permanent or Provisional visa and you can't travel to Australia before the specified Initial Entry Date (first entry date) condition advised in your visa grant letter.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





Any idea when should we submit this "travel-facilitation-letter-request-form" and which option to be selected for 189 visa class?
My IED is 29th Jan 2021.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Satgua said:


> Hi Friends,
> I see on "homeaffairs.gov.au" below has been published:
> *Initial Entry Date (First Entry Date)*
> Please note this information only applies to permanent and provisional family visa holders (Partner, Parent, Child or other family visa).
> ...


This is only for temporary visa holders
Permanent visa holders have blanket exemption 
If you still want to be sure, you can email DHA to [email protected]
Cheers


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> This is only for temporary visa holders
> Permanent visa holders have blanket exemption
> If you still want to be sure, you can email DHA to [email protected]
> Cheers


Thanks NB. You have always been great help for all information seekers.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> This is only for temporary visa holders
> Permanent visa holders have blanket exemption
> If you still want to be sure, you can email DHA to [email protected]
> Cheers


This is for permanent Visa holders as well, albeit *family visa's only* (Spouse, Child, parent or family) like SC 302 etc..


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> This is for permanent Visa holders as well, albeit *family visa's only* (Spouse, Child, parent or family) like SC 302 etc..


Thanks mate..


----------



## Kintaro (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi, I just noticed a post here where it was recommended to send separate mails for each applicant. I sent only one mail for me and my spouse and child for IED waiver stating I am the primary applicant and shared details of all applicants in that mail. Did this a month or so ago and received the auto response. Do I now need to send a separate mail again for my spouse and child or would what I have be sufficient?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kintaro said:


> Hi, I just noticed a post here where it was recommended to send separate mails for each applicant. I sent only one mail for me and my spouse and child for IED waiver stating I am the primary applicant and shared details of all applicants in that mail. Did this a month or so ago and received the auto response. Do I now need to send a separate mail again for my spouse and child or would what I have be sufficient?


It’s better to have for each member separately 
Cheers


----------



## Kintaro (Jul 28, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s better to have for each member separately
> Cheers


Thanks. Would it be ok then to send the two separate mails now for my spouse and child? Given that I sent a combined mail for the three of us a month and half ago. Is it ok for me as the primary applicant to write on behalf of my spouse?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kintaro said:


> Thanks. Would it be ok then to send the two separate mails now for my spouse and child? Given that I sent a combined mail for the three of us a month and half ago. Is it ok for me as the primary applicant to write on behalf of my spouse?


It’s just an email
Just give the names of the individual applicants at the bottom of each email
I don’t understand the issue
For the child you can give your name
You can use the same email account for all applications 
Cheers


----------



## web_expert (Aug 1, 2015)

Kintaro said:


> Thanks. Would it be ok then to send the two separate mails now for my spouse and child? Given that I sent a combined mail for the three of us a month and half ago. Is it ok for me as the primary applicant to write on behalf of my spouse?


Did you send email yet & receive any response?


----------



## Kintaro (Jul 28, 2020)

web_expert said:


> Did you send email yet & receive any response?


Yes. After sending the combined mail for the 3 of us (spouse, child and me) I sent two separate mails for my spouse and child and got two automated replies.


----------



## web_expert (Aug 1, 2015)

Kintaro said:


> Yes. After sending the combined mail for the 3 of us (spouse, child and me) I sent two separate mails for my spouse and child and got two automated replies.


Thanks for answering. Could you please share the content of the response?


----------



## web_expert (Aug 1, 2015)

Satgua said:


> Hi AIl,
> 
> I am having 189 PR and planning to move with family to Melbourne in Jan end or Feb start (2021) from India.
> I can see flights are available on travel websites. Just wanted to check do I need to fill any form on govt website intimating my travel or any pre-requisite to book the ticket?
> ...


I am also on the same boat and been trying to book tickets. Direct flights aren't bookable and getting through with Air India is challenging. 

On Australian citizens, permanent resident or New Zealand citizens usually resident in Australia | COVID-19 and the border it says to fill a Travel Facilitation letter before travel.


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

H


Aamer21 said:


> My IED is 1st week Jan 2021. I had booked tickets with Emirates for end of March and have had to cancel them due to lockdowns. I know there is still some time, however with all the lockdowns, airport closures and lack of flights and things being so volatile , I have no idea when things will return to normal.
> 
> May I know if anyone have got waivers for IEDs (First Entry) in September 2020 & later?


i,
Were you able to book tickets? or you are planning to move after ur IED?


----------



## Meadegirl (Mar 8, 2021)

Satgua said:


> H
> 
> i,
> Were you able to book tickets? or you are planning to move after ur IED?


IED must be three months overdue before you request. mine was August 2020, just APPLIED AND RECEIVED THE IED. Great service

Hope all goes well


----------

